# My $50 dog again..............



## quackwacker (Dec 16, 2009)

His first real hunt this morning and he had two opportunities and he did great!  I think hes a keeper!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes they just know, don't they? Congrats and beautiful dog.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 16, 2009)

Good looking pup

has a alot of heart it looks like


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's awesome.  I think my dog would be a great duck dog if we could find some ducks.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 30, 2009)

haha i got a 50 dollar dog too but hes a walker, good tree dog.


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 3, 2010)

Great picture of him with you in your avatar picture.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like some real fun ,good looking dog .


----------

